# Lake Martin 4/5-4/7



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Well it was time for my annual trip to Lake Martin with my n laws. To say I crushed the fish again is an understatement!!! I was fishing primarily at night and afternoons while my wife and father n law would fish the mornings. So while I stayed back in the mornings I took care of my 2 year old Austin. My goal was to let him fish off the dock so he could catch his first fish and he did. Austin also did something I havent done yet and that is catch a flathead on rod and reel. I was throwing live shiners out and the rod was in the rod holder for him to reel it in.lol The night fishing on that lake is absolutely incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

That catfish is about as tall as the little guy! Great pics


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! Nice fish.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

what part of Martin were you on? my grandmother lives in Madwind Creek. Will be up there in June and i hope the fishing is just as good come then


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

We stayed on the south west part of the lake and fished from the damn to Sandy Creek!! There are some awesome lights to the north part of Sandy Creek


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

awesome man, we will be up there in 3 weeks for our annual trip. Are the stripers schooling in the open water yet? Thats what cranks my tractor about that lake.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

90% of the fish where caught at night... I will tell you next time I go I probably will only fish at night it is freaking AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------

